# Mraky Holcolmb PRS 8 string



## Spicypickles (May 19, 2016)

https://instagram.com/p/BFmP1fVvrM0/


It's coming.....


----------



## BrailleDecibel (May 19, 2016)

Definitely looking forward to seeing how this turns out!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 19, 2016)

I'm surprised he wasn't the first person to get an 8-string PRS. I mean, I get Tosin's a big 8-string player, but Mark's one of PRS's djent/prog poster boys.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 19, 2016)

My thoughts exactly. I'm interested in how different the specs will be, i.e. scale length and stuff.


I'm sure it'll be somewhat similar to his Setius.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 19, 2016)

Will probably just be an 8-string version of his 6-string sig and custom 7-string, just with either a 27 or 28'' scale length. Most likely 27'' because the dudes in the band seem to prefer that.


----------



## ThePIGI King (May 19, 2016)

The more PRS 8 strings in existence, the better.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 19, 2016)

I cannot even contain all of my yes. 
I'd really really really like to see a production model PRS 8 so badly you guys literally don't even know. Hopefully they're starting to get a bit more open minded on the ERG front.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 19, 2016)

I highly doubt it lol. They still don't have a production 7 (apart from SE, of course).


I remember in interviews with Mark where he was talking about the arguments that he and Paul would get into over specs. I'm sure it was regarding the more ''modern'' appointments.


----------



## Blood Tempest (May 19, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> I cannot even contain all of my yes.
> I'd really really really like to see a production model PRS 8 so badly you guys literally don't even know. Hopefully they're starting to get a bit more open minded on the ERG front.



I would LOVE to see an SE 8 string. I would strongly consider selling my custom Agile 8 string to get one. My SE Custom 24 7 string is absolutely perfect (granted I tweaked some things to be more to my preferences, but still). Hopefully this has the chance the spark that possibility. Either way, this is going to turn out bad ass.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 19, 2016)

I'd love to see PRS bring some of their models directed at heavy music to the core line. a core line 7 string and baritone CU24 would probably be big sellers.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 20, 2016)

https://instagram.com/p/BFo5NLcPrBm/

I think I would go natty on this one. Show that beautiful piece off.


----------



## jephjacques (May 20, 2016)

If they do a limited run (lol, they won't) I will .... my pants


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 21, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> I highly doubt it lol.




Shut up and let me dream 

But you're more than likely right though. PRS is pretty conservative as far as specs go. Still, you never know....
Either way, I'm super excited to see how this turns out, even if it's just an 8 string version of the Holcomb model we already know and love. Tosin's came out awesome, it'd bet the farm on Mrak's being awesome too.


----------



## Anectine_Matt (May 22, 2016)

Man, if they ever finally break down and do something along the lines of an SE 8 string model I will happily throw my money at PRS. DO IT, PRS, DO IT!


----------



## AliceLG (May 23, 2016)

Pls no pickup rings
Pls no pickup rings
Pls no pickup rings


----------



## TripperJ (May 23, 2016)

AliceLG said:


> Pls no pickup rings
> Pls no pickup rings
> Pls no pickup rings



There is probably going to be rings


----------



## Zado (May 24, 2016)

Woah a nice figured top, that's quite something for an Holcomb


----------



## Jmk338 (May 24, 2016)

Aside from Tosin's, is this the only other 8 PRS has made?


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 24, 2016)

Zado said:


> Woah a nice figured top, that's quite something for an Holcomb



Well his always have nice tops but the production run didn't get the same treatment. I don't know if I saw a single one that looked like it was even a 10 top.


----------



## thrashcomics (May 24, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> Well his always have nice tops but the production run didn't get the same treatment. I don't know if I saw a single one that looked like it was even a 10 top.



I like mine, but it is for sure not a "10" top. PRS can get pretty liberal with throwing out the "10" top designation.


----------



## jephjacques (May 24, 2016)

PRS' tops have gotten noticeably worse over the years. Sometimes you still find a gem, but unless you're going full Artist Package or something a dealer hand-picked, you can't count on a particularly good figure.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 25, 2016)

I think they have just become relative instead of consistent. There are supposed to be rules for what a 10 top is. No figure runout anywhere IIRC. Nowadays I see a lot of things listed as 10 tops that have big chunks of washed out figure or dramatically uneven figure. And the non-10 top guitars might be even worse. The S2 guitars would honestly look better in plain maple than the half figured way most of them come out.


----------



## mnemonic (May 26, 2016)

I think quality figured maple has become more expensive in the last few years. Plus PRS is probably making more guitars today than they did 5 or 10 years ago. 

More expensive supply, plus a need for more volume, not too surprising that the quality of the top goes down.


----------



## jbcrazy (May 26, 2016)

Can we just have... a US production 7 string already?

A Flamed maple Holcomb?


----------



## thrashcomics (May 26, 2016)

I thought the Holcomb and Warring WERE artist package guitars. And I am not saying that because they are sigs, I just thought one of the features was having the artist package.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 26, 2016)

I haven't really seen a bad Waring, but some of the holcombs were a little lackluster. But flamed maple is better than quilt anyways. Irrefutable fact.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (May 29, 2016)

Spicypickles said:


> But flamed maple is better than quilt anyways. Irrefutable fact.



Amen


----------



## HighGain510 (May 29, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> Well his always have nice tops but the production run didn't get the same treatment. I don't know if I saw a single one that looked like it was even a 10 top.



These are just two of mine:













I've seen a few that were lackluster, but to say that you didn't see any that looked like 10 tops means you didn't look very hard as I saw several production models from the run that had pretty nice tops. I don't think making a blanket statement like that is fair whatsoever when that's clearly not the case.


----------



## xwmucradiox (May 29, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> I don't think making a blanket statement like that is fair whatsoever when that's clearly not the case.



You're on the internet.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 29, 2016)

This is my PRS SE 25th Anniversary model; I've had it for 5 or 6 years, whenever the 25th anniversary was. I feel like I got pretty lucky with the top considering it's an SE. The SE 7 string I bought a year ago doesn't come close to the top on this one, but maybe that's just luck of the draw. Either way, this is by far my most played guitar and my daily beater. My parents bought it for me as a present, so there's that sentimental value too.

Reason I'm posting this here is because of the talk about quality of PRS tops over the last 5-10 years. I don't know if it would apply to their SE line but like I said above, the SE 7 I bought last year has a lackluster top compared to this one.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 29, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> You're on the internet.



Cool story.  Regardless, clearly what you said isn't true, those are both regular production builds. I agree that a lot of the builds from that run had ho-hum tops, but you made some pretty egregious claims so I'm just setting the record straight there.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 29, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> This is my PRS SE 25th Anniversary model; I've had it for 5 or 6 years, whenever the 25th anniversary was. I feel like I got pretty lucky with the top considering it's an SE. The SE 7 string I bought a year ago doesn't come close to the top on this one, but maybe that's just luck of the draw. Either way, this is by far my most played guitar and my daily beater. My parents bought it for me as a present, so there's that sentimental value too.
> 
> Reason I'm posting this here is because of the talk about quality of PRS tops over the last 5-10 years. I don't know if it would apply to their SE line but like I said above, the SE 7 I bought last year has a lackluster top compared to this one.



The SE line doesn't have full-thickness figured maple tops. What you have there is a *thin* quilted maple VENEER on top of a plain maple top. The difference in this discussion being that we're talking about full thickness figured maple tops. Veneers are crazy thin so it's very easy for them to find/use figured veneers because they are substantially less expensive. They're also typically used on cheaper guitars to help give the appearance of a nicer guitar without the cost of a super thick piece of figured maple.


----------



## QuantumCybin (May 29, 2016)

Sweet, figured there had to be some difference, but I knew someone on here would have the full story  thanks man


----------



## Anectine_Matt (May 29, 2016)

Looks like it's coming along.


----------



## HighGain510 (May 29, 2016)

QuantumCybin said:


> Sweet, figured there had to be some difference, but I knew someone on here would have the full story  thanks man



No problem man! Doesn't make them any less awesome, just a more cost-efficient way to give you the look without the huge price tag!  A nice veneer goes a long way, and the SE line is already pretty stellar in terms of quality IMHO! 



Anectine_Matt said:


> Looks like it's coming along.




Am I the only one who is a little sad they didn't widen the inlays to fit the board? I get that they'd have to redo the CNC piece but they DO cut their own inlays in-house and obviously they've done larger fretboard changes for PS stuff.  

I always find it spoils the looks of a guitar a bit to see 6-string-sized inlays used on an 8 (see the Kiesel block inlays for prior reference ). I'm sure it'll still be beast, but it would have looked a little cooler if the inlays matched the width of the board a bit better so there isn't so much of a gap.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (May 29, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Am I the only one who is a little sad they didn't widen the inlays to fit the board? I get that they'd have to redo the CNC piece but they DO cut their own inlays in-house and obviously they've done larger fretboard changes for PS stuff.
> 
> I always find it spoils the looks of a guitar a bit to see 6-string-sized inlays used on an 8 (see the Kiesel block inlays for prior reference ). I'm sure it'll still be beast, but it would have looked a little cooler if the inlays matched the width of the board a bit better so there isn't so much of a gap.



Hmm, I'd like to see a mock-up of the larger birds to see how they look 

Without actually seeing what larger birds would look like, I think that larger birds may look a little too tacky, but I could be wrong 

I think I'd rather see an alternate bird design (orientation/placement) that would make more creative use of the larger fretboard. Something other than just the birds in a straight line down the center--but it's not my signature so obviously my opinion doesn't mean much


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (May 30, 2016)

I think proportion would be the issue. If you look at the board up there the inlays already take up most of the vertical space on the frets, stretching them to fit horizontally would require a redesign. I guess you could make them spill over the top / bottom of each fret, but I don't think that's something PRS would really do, although it would look pretty awesome.

I still like it. Gives it a nice understated / stealth look.


----------



## RaulThrashMetal (May 30, 2016)

wowowo wait, a PRS 8 string? They'd better not post that on the official forum unless they want to see the grandpas go nuts.


----------



## nikt (May 30, 2016)

Could this be the neck for Marks guitar?
http://forums.prsguitars.com/attachments/psf64-0598-jpg.4034/


----------



## AliceLG (May 30, 2016)

Daaaaaaamn that looks awesome


----------



## ikarus (May 30, 2016)

AkiraSpectrum said:


> I think I'd rather see an alternate bird design (orientation/placement) that would make more creative use of the larger fretboard.



How about offset birds?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 31, 2016)

I hate to be THAT GUY, but the 8-string guitar is still a small niche of the total guitar market. Unless 8-string guitars literally start becoming the PRIMARY sales of the instrument, even big manufacturers like Paul Reed Smith aren't going to pour oodles of money into making everything absolutely perfect for an 8-string right out the gate.

I'm super excited to see where this goes, especially after the one they made for Tosin.

If we truly want things to happen, sadly it has to come from demand and voiced opinions.


Sorry if I'm being a dick, it's late, I'm tired, but I want to try and conduct myself like an adult... OH GOD I'M AN ADULT


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jun 1, 2016)

Just stopping in to say the PRS headstock really is perfect for any amount of strings. That is starting to look really nice already. Excited to see it when all is said and done.


----------



## Brody (Jun 3, 2016)

Tosin and Mark are obviously way more important to the company's image than a few pissed dudes on the sevenstring boards are, but dang if I don't wonder how sick a core line 7 would be.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 3, 2016)

Please release an SE version. Make my life


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 3, 2016)

Brody said:


> Tosin and Mark are obviously way more important to the company's image than a few pissed dudes on the sevenstring boards are, but dang if I don't wonder how sick a core line 7 would be.



I would dump SO MANY of my other guitars if they did a 7-string Custom 24. But it seems like Paul hates anything that isn't geared towards blues lawyers so who knows if it will ever happen.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 3, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> I would dump SO MANY of my other guitars if they did a 7-string Custom 24. But it seems like Paul hates anything that isn't geared towards blues lawyers so who knows if it will ever happen.



He gave both Mark and Dustie signature model runs that were clearly geared towards the metal crowd. Your argument is invalid.  

That being said, I'm in the same boat... I don't get why he hasn't released a production model 7 string CU24 that isn't an SE, but I get the feeling we might finally see one in the coming months/years.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jun 3, 2016)

I think the production (limited run/pre-order 7 is coming, but I have a feeling it won't be less than $5k.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 3, 2016)

Adam Of Angels said:


> I think the production (limited run/pre-order 7 is coming, but I have a feeling it won't be less than $5k.



My guess is that we'll either see a limited run or perhaps a USA Holcomb 7 sig, but only time will tell. I hate to speculate on pricing, especially since if they read the boards they might assume that's what people would expect to pay for one, I feel like since they already have the CAD stuff sorted to build a 26.5" 7-string hardtail, if they did that and added a tiny bit over what the Holcomb 6 ran, they would sell out the run without issue.


----------



## Glosni (Jun 4, 2016)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Please release an SE version. Make my life



+10000

I would kiss Pauls feet every single day if he would release a 24 fret 7 string SE with an ebony fretboard and an 8 string SE.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jun 4, 2016)

Glosni said:


> ...I would kiss Pauls feet every single day if he would release a 24 fret 7 string SE with an ebony fretboard ....




Here it is 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4357493-post31.html


----------



## TripperJ (Jun 4, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> I would dump SO MANY of my other guitars if they did a 7-string Custom 24. But it seems like Paul hates anything that isn't geared towards blues lawyers so who knows if it will ever happen.



Prs has made numerous custom shop 7's you just need to contact a dealer and anti up. To say that Paul hate's gear that isn't for blues lawyers is just a silly statement, there are at least 6 different levels and price-points of Prs guitars all marketed for being a great instrument for everyone (besides a few sigs) and look at the archon, I mean come on think about what your saying. 

As to Prs making a core-line 7 I wouldn't hold my breath, there could be a limited run in the future but I don't see a main stay in the future. Despite how we all think the SE custom 24 7 hasn't sold amazingly, even though they are amazing guitars (I own one), so Prs probably doesn't want to hake a bunch of American 7's to have them sit in a shop somewhere. But fingers crossed for an SE 8!!


----------



## Glosni (Jun 5, 2016)

77zark77 said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4357493-post31.html



I didn't grab one during the limited thomann run, now they are sold out..


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 5, 2016)

Glosni said:


> I didn't grab one during the limited thomann run, now they are sold out..



go and checkout the AxePalace store, I know they did a special run with ebony fretboards on the 7 string and other features that look awesome, They had in 7 string blue mateo and ametiszt not sure which color they runout already, great looking veneer tops too


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 5, 2016)

TripperJ said:


> Prs has made numerous custom shop 7's you just need to contact a dealer and anti up. To say that Paul hate's gear that isn't for blues lawyers is just a silly statement, there are at least 6 different levels and price-points of Prs guitars all marketed for being a great instrument for everyone (besides a few sigs) and look at the archon, I mean come on think about what your saying.



Holcomb apparently had to fight them for the specs of his sig, it took them 20 years to put Floyds on their guitars, the vast majority of their instruments are geared towards "vintage" tone. I'll grant you the Archon but I still think the pattern is there.


----------



## mphsc (Jun 5, 2016)

There is a USA 7 in-stock but coughing up $11K for it is, well...


----------



## ikarus (Jun 5, 2016)

mphsc said:


> There is a USA 7 in-stock but coughing up $11K for it is, well...



Can't find it, got a link?


----------



## nikt (Jun 5, 2016)

?
PRS Private Stock 6097 Custom 24 7-String Black Gold Smokeburst


----------



## DISTORT6 (Jun 5, 2016)

BRW 7-String neck on that one!?!?!?!


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 6, 2016)

nikt said:


> ?
> PRS Private Stock 6097 Custom 24 7-String Black Gold Smokeburst



BRW neck 
BRW tuning pegs 
Black gold smoked burst 
Toggle switch 
Pickup rings


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 6, 2016)

Why does everyone here hate pickup rings so much? They look so nice on PRS guitars


----------



## mphsc (Jun 6, 2016)

nikt said:


> ?
> PRS Private Stock 6097 Custom 24 7-String Black Gold Smokeburst



Yea that's it. Beautiful but where's the justification is what my wife/wallet said.


----------



## Rich5150 (Jun 6, 2016)

Here are a couple off shots from the Experience, Pissed i couldn't make it this year grabbed these off the PRS Forum









Here is the top on my Holcomb, I dig it because it was a one off color and it reminds me of a cloudy night sky




And just for Snickers and Grins my #1 Waring love the top on both of them


----------



## technomancer (Jun 6, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Why does everyone here hate pickup rings so much? They look so nice on PRS guitars



More to the point why do people bother to bitch about them on a PRS. Unless you're ordering your own custom Private Stock PRS will always have rings 

Personally I used to dislike rings but they make pickup height adjustment so much easier so they don't bother me anymore.

And that 7 string


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 7, 2016)

Wow Rich, the finish on both of those came out amazing. That one-off Holcomb is probably my favorite top / finish I've seen on one, outside of Mark's personal guitars. Congrats on owning both of those


----------



## VigilSerus (Jun 7, 2016)

technomancer said:


> More to the point why do people bother to bitch about them on a PRS. Unless you're ordering your own custom Private Stock PRS will always have rings
> 
> Personally I used to dislike rings but they make pickup height adjustment so much easier so they don't bother me anymore.
> 
> And that 7 string



PRS is quite literally the only company I actually enjoy the aesthetics of PU rings on. Its just part of the whole image.


----------



## Spicypickles (Jun 7, 2016)

I don't mind the pickup rings, just the color they use.


That Holcomb up there is obviously a 1-piece top. Were they all like that? Now that I think about it, I can't recall.


----------



## Rich5150 (Jun 7, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> Wow Rich, the finish on both of those came out amazing. That one-off Holcomb is probably my favorite top / finish I've seen on one, outside of Mark's personal guitars. Congrats on owning both of those



Thanks 

Honestly i dig all the tops on all of my PRSi they are all unique in there own way.


----------



## VigilSerus (Jun 7, 2016)

Rich5150 said:


> Here are a couple off shots from the Experience, Pissed i couldn't make it this year grabbed these off the PRS Forum



Soapbar routes??? Interesting Mraky, perhaps he'll get a custom wind of this Alpha/Omegas in a soapbar 8 mount.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 7, 2016)

Could just be big routes that will be hidden under pickup rings. Which would look goofy IMO but it's not my guitar


----------



## GXPO (Jun 8, 2016)

They really do look so good without rings though 







Sorry for going off topic, but no PRS extended range discussion is complete without some Weiner love.


----------



## AliceLG (Jun 8, 2016)

GXPO said:


> They really do look so good without rings though



I knoooooooooow 
That's why I'm so anal about it. In 6-strings they're OK, but 7- and 8-strings look better without rings imho.


----------



## RaulThrashMetal (Jun 8, 2016)

That 8 string is going to turn out awesome, but what the heck, SOAPBAR? Hope they're at least passive.


----------



## VigilSerus (Jun 9, 2016)

RaulThrashMetal said:


> That 8 string is going to turn out awesome, but what the heck, SOAPBAR? Hope they're at least passive.



Like I said, he's probably going to get his Alpha/Omega pups in a soapbar cover. SD had plenty of passive soapbar pups/options. I don't think anyone in Periphery would ever even bat an eye at actives. Especially since they all have their own signature pickups


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 10, 2016)

ITT: People complaining that someone else's custom guitar isn't made to their personal specs.


----------



## MrYakob (Jun 10, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> ITT: People complaining that someone else's custom guitar isn't made to their personal specs.



Welcome to SSO


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 11, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> ITT: People complaining that someone else's custom guitar isn't made to their personal specs.



The comment in every thread related to sigs.
Almost as predictable as the posts it talks about.


----------



## prlgmnr (Jun 12, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> The comment in every thread related to sigs.
> Almost as predictable as the posts it talks about.



Yeah and whenever someone says that a post is as predictable as the thing that the post itself is saying is predictable then you can guarantee that someone will pop along as you did and point out how predictable it is.

It's predictable all the way down.


----------



## GXPO (Jun 12, 2016)

Ordacleaphobia said:


> The comment in every thread related to sigs.
> Almost as predictable as the posts it talks about.



I don't really understand? No one was complaining about the specs, we were just discussing our personal preferences regarding PRS guitars.. 

Mark can have whatever he wants on his guitar; I'm never going to play it or buy a copy of it, but since we're on a discussion forum I may just say what I would have done if I were in his shoes. Try contributing some maybe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 12, 2016)

Guys, they lied. The PRS Abomination is going to be his new sig.









Nah, was just looking for a reason to post this.


----------



## BigViolin (Jun 13, 2016)

Whoa!! WTF is that?


----------



## Riffer (Jun 13, 2016)

BigViolin said:


> Whoa!! WTF is that?



That's a guitar we built for Mark Tremonti last year.


----------



## sezna (Jun 13, 2016)

Is it just me or does that guitar look tiny? Is Mark a giant?


----------



## RaulThrashMetal (Jun 13, 2016)

Holcomb burst or maybe something crazy? it will be hawt anyways.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 14, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Guys, they lied. The PRS Abomination is going to be his new sig.



ah yes the famous PRS Shîtbird


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 14, 2016)

^ I am going to say it. I would play it if it were an 8


----------



## Fathand (Jun 15, 2016)

The "Stealthbird" - because it looks like a Firebird and the BC Rich stealth met in a bar and after a drunken night, this was the result. 

...still, I kind of like it. Transparent black would look nicer, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 25, 2016)

Nah, Sh!tbird is the perfect name.


----------



## VigilSerus (Jun 25, 2016)

Mark confirmed Alpha/Omega pickups in there. So most likely soapbar covers. Slick!


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 25, 2016)

daaaaaaaaammnnn


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 26, 2016)

The quality on that top, jesus. 
The PRS private stock still never fails to take my breath away.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 26, 2016)

Im not denying that top and that color looks amazing!!!

but.....

even that I know this color its a special one made for him.... 

why the same color?... I would be bored to have my 3 main guitars looking exactly the same, even if the are 6-7-8 strings. Yes, I know its "his" signature and signature color, but its bit boring. But thats just me that I would like a whole new color for each guitar I have


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jun 26, 2016)

Probably a two types of people thing.
Personally I think it's fun to have a one off every now and then, but I love blue. If it comes in blue, why not blue? I'm also the guy that orders the same thing from the same restaurant whenever I go out. Guess some people like what they like and others like variety.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 26, 2016)

Man that finish pops under some gloss!


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 26, 2016)

Either way, a PRS 8-string is going to be freaking fantastic!


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 26, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> Im not denying that top and that color looks amazing!!!
> 
> but.....
> 
> ...



The Holcomb burst is essentially branding between Mark and PRS. He has four instruments that all look the same so when you see him with one you immediately notice its his signature look. Its a less flashy version of the Zakk Wylde bullseye basically.


----------



## A-Branger (Jun 26, 2016)

yeah it could be an agreement deal too. 

or like Ordacleaphobia said, he might just like that one color.

But because Mark guitar was offered in a few different-ish colors, I though he might wanted to change? I know I will have one of each color, just like Misha. But again I dont blame Mark to get it like that, just look at that top. mmmmmm that top


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jun 26, 2016)

Some musicians are like that. They have that one color they love or identify with, so they have a lot of that one color. I mean, look at Adam Jones and silverburst.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jun 27, 2016)

To each their own. I for the life of my cannot have repeat colors in my collection. Or in my roster.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm really glad to see PRS get into the extended range game. I loved my PRS 7 for the brief time I had it.


----------



## cip 123 (Jun 30, 2016)

It's weird, neck pickup there defintly isn't room for a pickup ring, but both routes are like completely squared off. Are they putting soapbar Duncans in it?


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes. Already confirmed a while ago.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 30, 2016)

MSUspartans777 said:


> I'm really glad to see PRS get into the extended range game. I loved my PRS 7 for the brief time I had it.



I wouldn't get tooooo excited. They've been building baritones and 7 strings and such for famous guys for a long time now. Doesn't mean the USA-made stuff has shown up for commoners. I would buy a 27.7" scale USA Custom 24 in a heartbeat but I doubt they'll ever make it. An SE release typically means they aren't pursuing the project in the USA factory. That said, Im sure loads of people would be happy with an SE 8 string.


----------



## GXPO (Jun 30, 2016)

xwmucradiox said:


> I wouldn't get tooooo excited. They've been building baritones and 7 strings and such for famous guys for a long time now. Doesn't mean the USA-made stuff has shown up for commoners. I would buy a 27.7" scale USA Custom 24 in a heartbeat but I doubt they'll ever make it. An SE release typically means they aren't pursuing the project in the USA factory. That said, Im sure loads of people would be happy with an SE 8 string.



But soon, they have to surely. It feels almost inevitable. 

Can't wait to to see this thing finished.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jun 30, 2016)

GXPO said:


> But soon, they have to surely. It feels almost inevitable.
> 
> Can't wait to to see this thing finished.



I feel like they could make the Holcomb in 6/7/8 string versions and lots of folks would be very happy. The specs other than maybe scale lengths are almost ideal for what his niche of fans want.


----------



## jephjacques (Jun 30, 2016)

I wouldn't be shocked if they did a limited US run of his Private Stock 7. Hoping for a USA made PRS 8-string is like believing in unicorns


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan (Jun 30, 2016)

I am waiting and hoping every day that they do a core-line 7 run. Will be slapping cash down in a heartbeat. I can't say I would really want an eight string version, but it is very arousing to see it made into a reality - and the switch up to gloss is also very interesting to see. Always wondered about ordering a private stock with a gloss "holcomb burst" finish.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Jul 1, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if they did a limited US run of his Private Stock 7. Hoping for a USA made PRS 8-string is like believing in unicorns



I think it would be wise of PRS to get into the extended range game. Seems to be where a lot of players are gravitating towards. I would buy a PRS 8 string in heartbeat. I dream about multiscaled PRS necks


----------



## jwade (Jul 2, 2016)

PRS is the only company I would straight-out take out a loan to buy a USA made Holcomb 7/8. He has goddamned great taste in guitars. Seriously, if there was ever to be a limited run, put up money ahead of time, sign me up.


----------



## VigilSerus (Jul 8, 2016)

Mrak's snapchat was the first to see of his new 8!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 8, 2016)

I would move _mountains_.


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 8, 2016)

Well...that looks amazing


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jul 8, 2016)

Interesting that they knock these back to the satin finish rather than spraying a satin topcoat. From pictures the finishes look way too consistent to be a physical process to knock back to satin from clear. Or maybe the picture from earlier in the thread was final finish prep before that satin clear coat.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 8, 2016)

did they say what scale length the 7 and 8 string versions have?


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 8, 2016)

Are they releasing these models? Like ever


----------



## theicon2125 (Jul 8, 2016)

KnightBrolaire said:


> did they say what scale length the 7 and 8 string versions have?



I know he said the 7 was 26.5. I'm guessing the 8 is 27.


----------



## shanerct (Jul 9, 2016)

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Mrak's snapchat was the first to see of his new 8!



Paul my credit card is ready. The ball is in your court.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jul 9, 2016)

Gawd damn, that guitar has a nice elegance to it, those bird inlays don't look too bad, considering how small they look on the fretboard.


----------



## BigViolin (Jul 9, 2016)

It would be fun to tell Paul "Guitar looks great, but try again and this time get the strings aligned properly along the edge of the fretboard".


----------



## technomancer (Jul 9, 2016)

r3tr0sp3ct1v3 said:


> Are they releasing these models? Like ever



They're Private Stocks so you can order yourself one right now if you have the money.



BigViolin said:


> It would be fun to tell Paul "Guitar looks great, but try again and this time get the strings aligned properly along the edge of the fretboard".



The guitar is at an angle leaning on a couch, I seriously doubt there is a string alignment issue on a Private Stock


----------



## xwmucradiox (Jul 10, 2016)

I think he means the space between the outer strings and the edge of the fretboard. Having that extra room is often nice on 8s that aren't super long scale. Gives you a bit more room for error if you have a lower tension 8th string.


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Jul 10, 2016)

really dont like the soapbar look. wish they'd have kept the uncovered look like his 6 and 7.


----------



## BigViolin (Jul 10, 2016)

I'm saying despite the very slight angle the strings are a little proud to the treble side. Just my pet peeve and I notice this with many high end guitars. I like some extra room and if they are not equidistance from the edge I prefer a little more room on the treble side.

Soapbars should be banned by international law, but this guitar still freakin' rules.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jul 10, 2016)

That guitar is flat-out beautiful.  I don't GAS for 8's very often, but this is one of them!


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 11, 2016)

First pickup rings, then soapbars, all this hate 
I love it tbh. Wouldn't change a goddamn thing. Mrak is my spirit guide confirmed.


----------



## Musiscience (Jul 11, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> ah yes the famous PRS Shîtbird



PRS ....bird - Jim Lahey sig model


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jul 11, 2016)

Musiscience said:


> PRS ....bird - Jim Lahey sig model



Where's my Ricky sig? It could be a beat up old telecaster with a griddle on one side


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Jul 11, 2016)

theicon2125 said:


> I know he said the 7 was 26.5. I'm guessing the 8 is 27.




If it's a 27" scale on the 8 then I guess I'll never pick one up. A 28" feels a little too flubby if I tune the 8th string to E on my Boden OS8. I've got a .84 for the 8th string,going to move it up to a .90 or .94 to see if that helps the flubbiness.


----------



## 8195229 (Jul 12, 2016)

cip 123 said:


> It's weird, neck pickup there defintly isn't room for a pickup ring, but both routes are like completely squared off. Are they putting soapbar Duncans in it?



That funny occurrence John Mayer's Super Eagle Sig is being built in the background.


----------



## MrWulf (Jul 17, 2016)

I wonder what's up with people's hatred for soapbar pickup anyway. I love the way the looks.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## Slunk Dragon (Aug 5, 2016)

Freaking. Fantastic.


----------



## MSUspartans777 (Aug 8, 2016)

Got to see this in action this past Friday in Atlanta. Thing sounded amazing and looked amazing.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 8, 2016)

that enck looks soooo wide and flat :O 

also I wonder it the 8th string is properly intonated as the spring is all max out


----------



## Anquished (Aug 8, 2016)

That 8 string is beautiful. 

I really hope they make a production SE 8 string although not necessarily a Holcomb SE. IMO the body really suits an 8 string config.


----------



## jwade (Aug 8, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> also I wonder it the 8th string is properly intonated as the spring is all max out



It's quite clearly NOT 'maxed out'. There's a good 1/4" of space left. If he were to need to adjust it further, he could easily put a shorter spring in and have a lot more saddle travel.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 9, 2016)

jwade said:


> It's quite clearly NOT 'maxed out'. There's a good 1/4" of space left. If he were to need to adjust it further, he could easily put a shorter spring in and have a lot more saddle travel.



the saddle might not be touching the bridge like you are saying, but thats not my point. Im talking about is the spring is fully compressed there, giving no extra room for the saddle to go back anymore

....unless they did cut the spring. but it still looks like a big spring compressed and not like a short one


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 10, 2016)

HHHHHHNNNNNNNNGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!! That thing is gorgeous!


----------

